# S&W 1911 Pro Sub-compact



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Picked up a new S&W 1911 Pro Sub-compact on Monday and was able to get it to the range this morning. Not gonna lie, it brought a smile to my face. I am decidedly not a bullseye shooter looking to put all my shots into a half-inch group, so this little gun was plenty accurate for me as a carry gun. Only put the target out to about 5 yards at the closest and 10 yards max, and with the exception of a couple of flyers into the "B", I was able to keep the rest my shots in the "A" box of a USPSA target. Put about 150 rounds of mixed brand ball and HP ammo through it and the little Smith ate it all like a champ. No feed issues or jams. Slow fire, rapid fire, it didn't care. Ejection was spot on with every casing going over my right shoulder; which made policing my brass a whole lot easier. I will say that after that many rounds that lightweight gun did beat up my hand a bit and this is not going to be a "spend the day at the range" gun; but for what it is, a 3" .45 ACP for CCW, I think it will work out quite nicely. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice looking firearm........


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

And I am proud to add that I have successfully field stripped it, cleaned it, and most importantly, reassembled it without putting an idiot mark into the frame!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice ...congrats....JJ


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice gun Todd....One of my shooting buddies has one and loves it.


----------

